# iPhone app won't connect



## Spiky (May 30, 2002)

I cannot get the iPhone app to connect at home at all. It did at first, for about a day. That was probably Nov or something. My Premiere connects fine to my network and the internet, and my phone is fine too, but the app can't find the Tivo. The tivo.com workaround functions properly, but that only has 1/3 the functionality in the first place.

Anyone else with this problem or suggestions?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

If it's complaining that it can't find the DVR or that there's an error, rebooting the Tivo frequently resolves it. 

There's also a bug in some Linksys routers if one is on wired and the other wireless related to multicast settings in the router.


----------



## Spiky (May 30, 2002)

I've got a DLink router, the Tivo is wired through a TrendNet switch in another room. I do have several devices all over the place, computers, printers, HT stuff, 2 wireless networks. 

I had to reboot recently for some other glitch where it couldn't put any TV video onscreen, did nothing for this. But maybe I'll try that some more.


----------



## brianfuchs (Apr 24, 2003)

Same exact thing happening today. Two days ago, I was setting up season passes without any problems. Today, it can't find any of my 4 wired Tivos.
Rebooted a Tivo, closed and reopened app, rebooted wireless router, rebooted ethernet switch. App still can't find anything.
Tivos are able to stream to each other and I can access them from Tivo.com. Tivo Desktop also seeing Tivos. App is 1.6.2.


EDIT: Wow. Suddenly all 4 boxes are now seen. Last thing I did was reset my ethernet switch 5 minutes ago. I seriously doubt that was it, but who knows....


----------



## brianfuchs (Apr 24, 2003)

Boy - something is really strange is going on with the app on my iPhone. I'm wondering if anyone has ever experienced this.

<All of my Premieres are hard-wired to Ethernet>

Sometimes when the app tried to connect with a Premiere, it spends a good 10-15 seconds on the "connecting" screen -- and then the WiFi connection suddenly stops, and changes to 3G.

I exit the app, and I'm still in 3G. I go to settings, toggle WiFi off and on, and the phone can't find any networks. My home WiFi is still working; other devices are fine. The iPhone has basically become a moron. I have to reboot the iPhone before it can see WiFi again.

But it gets worse. If I reboot the phone and return to WiFi, I open up the app and now it cannot find the Premiere it was searching for when it lost the WiFi connection. The boxes can still be seen at Tivo.com.

I'm sure it's a bug in the app, but I've never seen a bug that disables WiFi to the extent that a phone reboot is required to fix it.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> If it's complaining that it can't find the DVR or that there's an error, rebooting the Tivo frequently resolves it.
> 
> There's also a bug in some Linksys routers if one is on wired and the other wireless related to multicast settings in the router.


The above is most likely my issue. didn't know that

I have to restart my tivo and reset the linksys router each time I want to use the iphone app or it tells me no dvr found.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

LoREvanescence said:


> The above is most likely my issue. didn't know that
> 
> I have to restart my tivo and reset the linksys router each time I want to use the iphone app or it tells me no dvr found.


The bug is related to the way they word the "multicast filter" feature in what I think was the firewall section,(might be wrong there) the default is unchecked, when you check it the Tivo and remote work fantastic,.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> The bug is related to the way they word the "multicast filter" feature in what I think was the firewall section,(might be wrong there) the default is unchecked, when you check it the Tivo and remote work fantastic,.


where do I find this multicast filter / check mark to check


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

LoREvanescence said:


> where do I find this multicast filter / check mark to check


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8476849#post8476849
dude! you were even in that thread! of course if you don't have a Linksys router you may not have the same issue.


----------

